# Enova Panther 120 info thread



## The_Sasquatch (Feb 11, 2018)

Another forum member and I are working on understanding the enova panther 120 inverter sufficiently to use it "as is" without modification. We are having great success and it looks very likely that the inverter will be usable with only a few simple CAN messages... I will be posting updates on that work, but in the meantime I have also been investigating the feasibility of replacing the inverter control board with an open source design. The first post here will be my findings so far.


----------



## vjkomix (Oct 13, 2017)

hi all, i have enova panther 90KW inverter and fully complete Ford Transit 350 2010 ,but taken out batterys, i have new battery set but they are not lifepo4 but lipo puches veavy load cells,, need work with how to get this car running again,if some one have more full info i,m happy to listen and possible share all work process


----------



## drother (Sep 11, 2014)

The_Sasquatch said:


> Another forum member and I are working on understanding the enova panther 120 inverter sufficiently to use it "as is" without modification. We are having great success and it looks very likely that the inverter will be usable with only a few simple CAN messages... I will be posting updates on that work, but in the meantime I have also been investigating the feasibility of replacing the inverter control board with an open source design. The first post here will be my findings so far.


I have some of the Smith documentation on the controller. CAN messages aren’t needed to get the motor running. Another member here has done it on his bench. Let me know if you need a copy of it.


----------



## vjkomix (Oct 13, 2017)

drother said:


> I have some of the Smith documentation on the controller. CAN messages aren’t needed to get the motor running. Another member here has done it on his bench. Let me know if you need a copy of it.


yes please all info will be good to get, and software as well if possible, also need to know how to get charger working, i have removed lifepo4 battery and want install another chemistry battery so need to adopt system to run well, also get possible to use public EV chargin points by Type 2 connector
so any help or advise welcome
pm me detials and i will give my contactsa in UK


----------



## paaa (Aug 20, 2019)

Hi I looked into using public chargers with these vans ,my vans have EDN chargers CMP315 or 313 models. They arrantly support j1772 but require small wiring change to provide proximity and control pilot. I can send on pinout sheet if needed. Also can you send on any smith schematics you have. I have one van I'm planning on splitting for parts and want to reuse them if possible.


----------



## drother (Sep 11, 2014)

My Smith box truck uses I believe uses an EDN CMP326. It doesn't support J1772 at all. I moved the AC wires around for the 2 chargers for single phase (instead of 3 phase), and added an AVC2.r (found on Ebay) to control the proximity and pilot pin. BOOM, J1772 works perfectly.


----------



## Punk Monk (Mar 20, 2021)

paaa said:


> Hi I looked into using public chargers with these vans ,my vans have EDN chargers CMP315 or 313 models. They arrantly support j1772 but require small wiring change to provide proximity and control pilot. I can send on pinout sheet if needed. Also can you send on any smith schematics you have. I have one van I'm planning on splitting for parts and want to reuse them if possible.


I think I need to apply this solution. Can you send me the pinout? Also, did you get any schematics you could share?
Thank you


----------



## paaa (Aug 20, 2019)

Punk Monk said:


> I think I need to apply this solution. Can you send me the pinout? Also, did you get any schematics you could share?
> Thank you


Which charger do you currently have? I found an easier way was to to use a can bridge that reads pilot and reduces bfs max charge current request.


----------



## Punk Monk (Mar 20, 2021)

drother said:


> My Smith box truck uses I believe uses an EDN CMP326. It doesn't support J1772 at all. I moved the AC wires around for the 2 chargers for single phase (instead of 3 phase), and added an AVC2.r (found on Ebay) to control the proximity and pilot pin. BOOM, J1772 works perfectly.


@drother I think I may want to ask you some questions about this if you are ava use your help


paaa said:


> Which charger do you currently have? I found an easier way was to to use a can bridge that reads pilot and reduces bfs max charge current request.


I have a CMP326 charger.
That solution sounds good. What is BFS? 
The vehicle is pulling more current front the charger than allowed and creating error.
I would like to set a max charge current limit, ideally with a potentiometer or other simple UX.


----------



## paaa (Aug 20, 2019)

Sorry meant BMS , If yours has the valance bms you can just adjust the value sent to charger via can. The EDN chargers I have follow the brush can bus message protocol but from memory charger current is scaled differently. I can send the valence can message breakdown sheet if required.


----------



## Punk Monk (Mar 20, 2021)

The battery/bms is made by A123 on this vehicle. 

Any information you can send on CAN would be helpful. I haven't connected at all and think it would have great information. Do you connect under the dash to a communication port? Do you need software?

Do you think your solution would work with the a123 batteries? Can you send what you have so I can check it out?


----------



## paaa (Aug 20, 2019)

Hi my End charger seems to follow this protocol for charge voltage current comandshttp://metricmind.com/data/can_201_nlg5xx.pdf


----------

